# walk to lope mechanics



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi all,

currently working with my rising three year old paint filly and were going to start training on the walk to lope cue.

any hints on starting young ones to do this manuvre?? i like to be able to give her cues for the first time that are spot on correct so there is no confusion later on.

cheers, B


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Before you lope, always give a distinct vocal cue. I kiss to my horses. When I work with the foals I go to a trot, kiss, and then ask to lope. They anticipate you asking and then will pick up a lope from any gait prior.

Maybe start on a lunge first. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

There is a certain point in the walk when you need to ask so they can physically coordinate and get on the correct lead - I do it, but for the life of me can't put it into words!

I use the same cue I always use for canter wether it is from halt, walk or trot - Sit deep, outside leg just behind the girth. All mine pick up canter just from the deep seat now and the tightening of mucles in my outside leg.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I like to be able to do a haunches in before asking for the lope. This makes it easier to pick up the correct lead as it lightens the inside shoulder by elevating it. It also frees up the outside hind (driving leg) to sptep into the lope from the hind end first. It's nice to be able to yield the haunches either way as well as be able to bend the ribs around your leg. Essentially to be able to move all of the parts of the horse independant of eachother. All of these things will eventually give you great halt-to-lope among other things. I love working on suppling and lateral work to achieve smooth transitions and flying changs!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

First if you can not move your horses rear around you need to do that first. It comes down to moving their rear over keeping their shoulder up and opening the inside leg and I use the kiss as I open the inside leg. I tend to like to do it from a walk over a stand still. If you ask from a stand still too often then tend to learn to jump into the lope and dart off too fast. From the walk is much more smooth and controlled. Yet I do like them to be able to do both.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

hreat thank you very much for your input everyone seems to be leaning in the same direction of technique' makes it alot easier for me lol. she canters when i cue her in this fashion from the trot however i have'nt attempted it from the trot as yet so i guess ill give it a crack and see if i can get her to pick it up 

cheers, B


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

From what I've learned with getting my mare to do it (english, but it's the same princeiples from everything I've read) you want to get the front end lighter, that way the horse can power into the canter. So just getting the horse to rock back onto their haunches and power from behind to help too  good luck!


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

Agreed with all these post ^^
and like sorrelhorse said, the verbal cues are very helpful. 
I like to teach horses on the lunge prior to riding to do everything on vocal command. It makes commands in the saddle much easier for them to learn. Because they already know that a click means trot, kiss is canter. Then they learn that your physical commands AND vocal commands will be asking simultaniously. <fail at spelling.. I know lol> 
All my horses will pick up the lope from any gate just from a kiss because they know what it means. With or without any physical commands. 
Good luck though


----------

